# How likely to get an empty coach seat next to me on a Saturday-Sunday 421 AUSTIN-ALPINE?



## MEGHANSKOR (Sep 8, 2019)

Also, do I have any day in what seat is assigned to me? When is it assigned? Thank you!


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 8, 2019)

Depends on the time of year. This time of year (late summer/early fall, after Labor Day) I'd say your chances are at least fifty-fifty. No guarantees, though.

Generally, if seats are assigned, they are assigned at train time by a member of the crew. They will save some blocks of seats for families and groups boarding down the line, but if you see a seat you prefer you can always ask to switch. You will be given a "seat check", which is a small slip of paper with your destination and the number in your party which the conductor puts up above your seat. If the coach attendant or conductor says that it's OK to switch, then just move the seat check to your new seat.

If the expected passenger load is light, and it may be on this train at this time of year, you may be allowed open seating. Just pick out any open seat (with no seat check posted above it) and wait there until the conductor scans your ticket and issues you a seat check. Then you're free to move about the train and visit the dining car or Sightseer Lounge. Edit To Add: Please note that if you choose to detrain during the nighttime layover in San Antonio, it's crewmember discretion as to whether you'll be allowed to reboard before general boarding for the westbound _Sunset Limited_ is announced in the San Antonio station. If you do step off the train, be sure that you keep a copy of your ticket with you.


----------



## MEGHANSKOR (Sep 8, 2019)

thanks you, so helpful! I plan to stay on during the layover. If I go to the observation or diningcar, do I need to save me seat somehow, and do I leave my luggage in the rack?


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Sep 8, 2019)

From your other post, I ran the trip on Amtrak.com and there appears to be value seats at a decent price still. So it doesn’t look to be too full so I’d say your chances of a solo seat are pretty good.


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 8, 2019)

MEGHANSKOR said:


> thanks you, so helpful! I plan to stay on during the layover. If I go to the observation or diningcar, do I need to save me seat somehow, and do I leave my luggage in the rack?


The seat check which I mentioned marks your seat as occupied. Feel free to visit the diner or lounge; just take ordinary care with any belongings. Note that you will not have access to the lounge or diner (they would be closed anyhow) while in San Antonio. Once your car gets back underway as part of the _Sunset Limited_ you are free to go to the lounge car, if you wish, although it will not open for service until 6-6:30 or so. Note that the dining car opens for breakfast before the train crew begins making announcements at seven a.m.; arrive early and there should be no wait.


----------



## MEGHANSKOR (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks! Very helpful.


----------



## jimmrl (Sep 9, 2019)

From what I can remember from a few weeks ago the only people in coach that had people next to them looked like they were family units of some kind.

Jim


----------

